# Disk alignment unter Linux (EMC Storage)

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich habe Gentoo in in einer VMware ESX VM auf einem EMC Storage installiert. Nach Best Practices des Storage Herstellers habe ich natürlich auch Disk Alignment gemacht. Soll heißen ich habe den Anfangsblock der ersten Partition auf 128 gesetzt und nicht wie standardmäßig auf 63. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass grub die erste Festplatte nicht findet. Wenn man mit cfdisk (nicht fdsik) sich die Platte mal anschaut ist dort ganz vorne auch ein Bereich der nicht benutzbar ist. Hat einer von euch schonmal mit Disk Alignment gearbeitet?

----------

## Max Steel

Naja, um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung.

Aber evtl was würde es helfen diesen Disk Alignment zurück zu setzen?

Den Anfangsblock in ein laufendes System (Also wenn das System fertig ist, laufen muss es nicht gerade) neu zu setzen ist eigentlich keine gute Idee, würde ich sagen.

Warum hat der Disk Herrsteller den Block nicht von selber gleich so gesetzt?

Was macht man durch diese Änderung überhaupt, mal Dumm gefragt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was macht man durch diese Änderung überhaupt, mal Dumm gefragt.

 

 *http://clariionblogs.blogspot.com/2008/02/disk-alignment.html wrote:*   

> Having the disks that make up the LUN misaligned can be a performance impact of up to 30% on an application.

 

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Nach Best Practices des Storage Herstellers habe ich natürlich auch Disk Alignment gemacht. Soll heißen ich habe den Anfangsblock der ersten Partition auf 128 gesetzt und nicht wie standardmäßig auf 63.

 

Wie genau hast du das gemacht? Vielleicht liegt ja da der Fehler.

Wirf auch mal einen Blick auf diesen Blogpost von Theodore Tso.

----------

## aZZe

Es gibt eine gute Anleitung bei VMWare wie man das mit fdisk unter Linux macht. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 

www.vmware.com/pdf/esx3_partition_align.pdf

Wie gesagt es war sehr komisch, dass auf der ersten Disk ganz vorne sektoren waren die nicht genutzt werden konnten. Ich habe mal auf den anderen Disks nachgeschaut (/dev/sdb und /dev/sdc), die ich auch aligned habe dort hats dann funktioniert. Vielleicht ist irgendetwas wärend der Partitionierung schief gelaufen. Ich werde es einfach noch einmal ausprobieren.

----------

